# Difference Between Rasbora Espei and Rasbora Hengli?



## cmf0106 (May 26, 2010)

They both look very similar, if not the same, too me. Would someone please clarify the differences between the two? The pictures I have seen on the internet look the same for both. If there is a difference, preference to superior coloring.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They do look very similar, but Trigonostigma hengeli grows slightly larger than T. espei.

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/spe...rigonostigma&speciesname=hengeli&lang=English
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/spe...=Trigonostigma&speciesname=espei&lang=English

Personally I'd get whichever I could find a better deal on.


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

Espei's definitely have more color; copper-red. Hengeli's have a neon orange stripe.
I often see the two species mixed in the same tank.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

MuddyWishkah said:


> Espei's definitely have more color; copper-red. Hengeli's have a neon orange stripe.
> I often see the two species mixed in the same tank.


+1

Both are also shipped under the name "porkchop rasbora", often mixed together


----------



## cmf0106 (May 26, 2010)

MuddyWishkah said:


> Espei's definitely have more color; copper-red. Hengeli's have a neon orange stripe.
> I often see the two species mixed in the same tank.


Do you guys have a preference between the two?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Here are espei with one lone hengeli in my tank


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

oooooh!

Kubotai's in there as well?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

MuddyWishkah said:


> oooooh!
> 
> Kubotai's in there as well?


Yep. There's about 23 kubotai and 13 espei plus the one hengeli


----------

